# Washing tung oil rags



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

This may be a silly question but what do you do about washing your finish application rags? I wipe on tung oil with old tshirts but I'm nervous about putting them in the washer and leaving an oily residue that will show up on our clothes. Any thoughts?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

no no and no
besides the wife would kill me.
i put ALL my use stain and oil rags in a small metal trash can with water and a lid, untill i dispose of them.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bonanza35 said:


> This may be a silly question but what do you do about washing your finish application rags? I wipe on tung oil with old tshirts but I'm nervous about putting them in the washer and leaving an oily residue that will show up on our clothes. Any thoughts?


Those rags, and ex wive's underwear should be thrown away. 

Note: No need to store the underwear in water pot until discarding, unless it's pretty rank.:laughing:












 







.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

If you are not a business you can just hang them out to dry thoroughly them throw them away. Otherwise you would be busted for treating without a license.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Okay. Glad I asked that one! So what do you guys use for oil application? I only have so many old tshirts.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bonanza35 said:


> Okay. Glad I asked that one! So what do you guys use for oil application? I only have so many old tshirts.


Seems like you have two choices. Buy more shirts, or do less oiling.












 







.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

You can let them dry and reuse them. That's even legal.:yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Huh?*



JMC'sLT30 said:


> You can let them dry and reuse them. That's even legal.:yes:


The underwear or the rags? :blink: bill


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Bonanza35 said:


> Okay. Glad I asked that one! So what do you guys use for oil application? I only have so many old tshirts.


either gain or lose weight so you have to buy new shirts.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i allways need a supply of old tee's. one of my sources is people throwing cloths away. we have several good wills that people dump stuff out side and i try to get to them on weekends. thats the free bee's. the other is here in calif i order tee rags from a company called just rags. i get a 2 ft x 2 x 2 box of tee shirts rags for 50 buck. just put the work out to all your friends that you want there old tee shirts.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I buy my rags*

The price may seem high but 25 Lbs of white cotton rags is a lot of rags. Some places sell it by the 10 Lb box. 

If you do buy rags, only get white cotton rags. The colored rags are usually not all cotton rags and denim dont soak up stain or a mess.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

Tony B said:


> The price may seem high but 25 Lbs of white cotton rags is a lot of rags. Some places sell it by the 10 Lb box.
> 
> If you do buy rags, only get white cotton rags. The colored rags are usually not all cotton rags and denim dont soak up stain or a mess.


the co i get from has both white and colored. they are all tee's, but you dont want to use a colored t when staining cuz they bleeeeed. specialy the ones with red die's.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for answering probably the most basic question ever posted here. I'll try to challenge you more in the future. I'm just glad I didn't gut my wife's washer or blow something up.


----------

